# Why do Immigrants leave Australia?



## Wonderer

After all the effort and sacrifices (monetary / emotional) why do immigrants leave Australia? I have read through forums trying to understand this social phenomenon. One interesting blog with the same name as my thread tells the sad stories of many immigrants who are desperately to leave.

If you had the chance to start all over again the process, would you?

If you had left Australia, why did you leave?

Thanks,


----------



## DylanW

Hi Wonderer,

I think immigrants leave mostly because of stress. If someone hasn't done immigration before then it is very hard to explain how hard it is.

Immigration has intensive home sickness, it takes a lot out of your financial situation and the truth is most people wont live as comfortably as they were in their own country.

I have seen families arrive and a year later get divorced. I have seen people get depressed...

Immigration isn't for the faint hearted. There is light at the end of the tunnel but its an uphill climb to get there and it takes time.


----------



## Wonderer

DylanW said:


> Hi Wonderer,
> 
> I think immigrants leave mostly because of stress. If someone hasn't done immigration before then it is very hard to explain how hard it is.
> 
> Immigration has intensive home sickness, it takes a lot out of your financial situation and the truth is most people wont live as comfortably as they were in their own country.
> 
> I have seen families arrive and a year later get divorced. I have seen people get depressed...
> 
> Immigration isn't for the faint hearted. There is light at the end of the tunnel but its an uphill climb to get there and it takes time.


Thanks for your reply DylanW.

I agree with all of your comments.

How long (in average) in your opinion will it take for an immigrant to finally see the light at the end of the tunnel and start stabilizing as they were in their own country? Evidently, it all depends on personal circumstances and each case varies.

I am not suggesting for people to try other countries or even comparing countries. However, do you think there are other countries that provide an easier transition for the immigrant? Other countries dot not have any programs for intake of immigrants, such as Japan. Hence, the harmony co-exists in such society.


----------



## betty25

Many people come over on their spouses visa and find that they cant find work. I remember a neighbour had been there with his partner who landed a job as a nurse .This lead down the slippery path to returning.


----------



## DylanW

Hi Wonderer,

I would say 12 to 18 months but as you said it depends on the circumstances on each individual.


----------



## heester

A lot of people seem to take it to lightly and do not expect things to be so hard as a foreigner. Beforehand, I believe a lot of people do not look much further than the first few weeks after their arrival.


----------



## Aiden

*Reply to Wonderer*

Dear Wonderer

I am an Australian skilled migrant, and I will very soon leave Australia permanently after spending 16 months in Sydney. I want to share with you my experience since you expressed your interest to understand why someone like me would leave.

I decided to migrate to Australia to provide my family with a better future. I left my job in Dubai, where I worked as a director at a multinational pharmaceutical company, hoping to start a new and brighter life in Australia.

The first three months of migrating were very enjoyable, Australia undoubtedly has a lot of offer. However, as I am an ambitious person, I started applying for jobs even before I landed in Australia. I could not have done a better job, I sent out thousands of job applications, met numerous recruiters and even company directors,  in 16 months, I could not secure one job interview, not a single one. Some may say this chap is not qualified, so let me tell you about my qualifications: I hold the following degrees:
1. eMBA London Business School
2. MSc Accounting & Finance University of Leeds
3. BSc Finance and Accounting
4. ACCA
5. CPA Australia
6. attended executive management training by Michigan University and University of Reading.

As such, with my employment history in senior management in large multinational and renowed organisations and having graduated from the world's best business schools, I made the wrong assumption that I would be able to find a job in Australia fairly within a reasonable time period. Mind you, the advertised unemployment rate is 5.6%, so I always confidently told myself: I could not be among 6 unemployed people in a 100, that would not be possible. In reality, that is what happened, I was actually among the unfortunate 6.

As such, before making my decision, I had to weigh my options:
1. Keep on searching for a job, and keep spending $ 5,000 per month on living costs hoping that after 16 months of no luck, things would change
2. Accept a job as taxi driver or convenience shop attendant (I tried downgrading my job in accounting and even that did not work, and by the way, I believe Australia has the most skilled, most educated and high caliber taxi drivers in the world)
3. Live of Center Link (i.e. social welfare). I will not comment on this, out of the question for me.
4. Realize that I had lost, and it is time to move on.

I love Australia, and I respect its people. However, without prospects of finding a job, I cannot continue here as my opportunity loss is high, and with more time, I will find it difficult to rejoin the workforce anywhere in the world. The issue is that this market needs Australian experience, and we migrants do not have it. So even that we come to Australia legally as skilled migrants where the government confirms our skill in demand, many of us migrants cannot secure jobs. Unfortunately, if you read the immigration department reasons for why migrants leave Australia, they talk of stress and loneliness. My reply is why would someone get stressed in a beautiful city like Sydney, and why would anyone get lonely if you could find similar ethnic communities, you can talk to family and friends over skype daily, and can travel once or twice a year to see family and friends. A job would make all of that possible, but without a job, you surely get stressed, and you surely get anxious and then find yourself obliged to leave.

I hope the above answers your question. Wish you the best


----------



## JaswinderSingh

In my opinion Immigrants leaves any country mainly because they don't get jobs according to their education qualification, my cousin leave Singapore due due to same reason.


----------



## Lightbulb

I know a lot of people who have come here gotten their citizenship then left, mainly to pursue careers in places like Euro, Dubai or the States. They had no problem finding great jobs in Aus. They just wanted to have Australia as a back up.


----------



## TheCoolKoala

I think people leave for several different reasons :
- they haven't left their home country for the right reasons, and have underestimated how challenging it can be to start a new life abroad. they may have come because they have heard times and times again from the TV how much Australia was so great, and they idealized too much their move to Oz
- they can't find a job
- they miss their family and friends, and local culture. I know some british miss that pub "culture" they have in UK and that there is not in Aus.
- they feel lonely. it's difficult to make aussie friends. it can be difficult to make friends from your country too. if on top of that, the partner is very busy, it's hard to live like that

For someone who decides to move for good, i think it can take 1 or several years before feeling well. But that is not just for Aus, it's true for a move to any foreign country.
It also depends on your personality. I don't find it easy to migrate to Aus, but personally I can quite comfortably go and talk to anyone, aussie, chinese etc.., I feel ok alone, and I usually can easily adapt myself.


----------



## ro zee

I strongly agree with jaswindersingh, people study so hard to make their career and future, and they end up working in different field beyond their interest..
When its become too much,people get frustrated and that could be the reason,the just wanna go back to their country..


----------



## zoehuynh

They might be sick of the shit around them and have trouble relocating/moving.


It's easy enough to save up a small fortune and go back to their home countries and start a new life (in most cases.


----------



## rainman8

Wonderer said:


> After all the effort and sacrifices (monetary / emotional) why do immigrants leave Australia? I have read through forums trying to understand this social phenomenon. One interesting blog with the same name as my thread tells the sad stories of many immigrants who are desperately to leave.
> 
> If you had the chance to start all over again the process, would you?
> 
> If you had left Australia, why did you leave?
> 
> Thanks,


I left Australia because I met an Italian girl that only had a 1 year working visa and fortunately I had UK citizenship so it was easier for me to move to Italy (legally speaking). But I also found the cost of living in Australia was becoming extremely high.


----------



## Rishab

in my opinion, people have big and sometimes unrealistic dreams - that all their problems will vanish once they migrate to another country. Poor planning and missing the local culture and family (especially in the closely knit societies) cause them to go back.


----------



## Karlisle

I think that a lot of people are having wrong expectations about moving into another country. They believe that everything will be better, easier and that they will be more happy. This is a big mistake for most people because every country has advantage and disadvantages. There will always be problems that have to be solved. Furthermore, happiness and fulfillment does not depend on the place you are in - it is dependet on yourself and your state of mind.


----------



## rose mary

My husband is planing to leave Australia while he has a well-paid job n a nice house here. I like it here. I don't want to leave . I want to spend my retirement here.


----------



## cjka

Why does he want to leave? I want to leave for professional growth. There is none in my field here. But it's so hard to find a job here even non-related and difficult to get a work visa overseas as well.


----------



## rose mary

My husband thinks he can live like a king in Cambodia after he get more than 500k from selling his house so he build a house over there only 100k n the rest he can enjoy his life . He doesn't know that poor country is not really safe, traffic accident,robbery ....


----------



## cjka

If he's from Cambodia, I think that's the reason why he thinks like that. I'm pretty sure third world countries are deemed not safe, robberies, etc and yet a lot of expats live there like kings as you/he said.


----------



## rose mary

Cjka my husband is Australian original . I am Cambodian.i like living here but my husband likes living in Cambodia.


----------



## cjka

3rd world countries sometimes feel like heaven/paradise to 1st world citizens.


----------



## Buy Right Group

i think alot of people underestimate the transition, difficulty with language and finding work. A lot a lot of areas have racism even though australia is a very multicultural country


----------



## robboat

Karlisle said:


> I think that a lot of people are having wrong expectations about moving into another country. They believe that everything will be better, easier and that they will be more happy. This is a big mistake for most people because every country has advantage and disadvantages. There will always be problems that have to be solved. Furthermore, happiness and fulfillment does not depend on the place you are in - it is dependet on yourself and your state of mind.


+1
The grass is not always greener on the other side.....and people will always fall back to an easy place when things get hard.
Many migrants I meet are unprepared for the amount of work, effort and change that is required to be settled in Australia.


----------



## M A Shazlee

I 100% agree with Aiden ! unemployment is a major reason. Thanx


----------



## Kirito

Perhaps support in small families are very important and it's difficult to find any. For families with small kids or babies, the lack of babysitting or proper paediatrician care may be a turn-off. There are no parents to help or bring them to school while everybody is busy working.


----------



## BrazAuss

Great comments - couldn't agree more.
On my case, l left Australia twice - and I am returning again  
The first time I left, I guess, it was just to see other countries. Sure Australia is not the center of the universe - as a few Aussies like to think. Lived in UK, Germany, Spain, USA, etc. Sure, Australia is nice, but I never had problems with places. 
On my second round, I returned to Australia as a senior consultant. Worked for a year or so, and then left again, mostly due to a better job package.
This time, I am sponsoring my de-facto wife + 3 children. I am now 52 - and I fear for my family. Not sure if they'll adapt to their new life. Things will be very different this time.


----------



## Worldcup

Same here, left australia twice, uncertain about job prospects this time round


----------



## nmares3

BrazAuss said:


> Great comments - couldn't agree more.
> On my case, l left Australia twice - and I am returning again
> The first time I left, I guess, it was just to see other countries. Sure Australia is not the center of the universe - as a few Aussies like to think. Lived in UK, Germany, Spain, USA, etc. Sure, Australia is nice, but I never had problems with places.
> On my second round, I returned to Australia as a senior consultant. Worked for a year or so, and then left again, mostly due to a better job package.
> This time, I am sponsoring my de-facto wife + 3 children. I am now 52 - and I fear for my family. Not sure if they'll adapt to their new life. Things will be very different this time.


So was is better to live in Australia?? Just a innocent question.


----------



## Ibrohim Atahan

I am planning to visit Australia in near future and of course my search ended at why ppl leave Australia...I never thought finding job could be a big problem there.
Adopting to a new place never scared me since I lived in US,Canada for 6-7 years. And I was never homesick or never felt lonely. I am very sociable and I think I can make me new friends no matter where I am. 
But of course without a proper job, or any good business prospects I think I simply can't make it long there. Is it really hard to find a job in Sidney? 
I guess I need to read more and get ready for the worst or reconsider my trip to Sidney.


----------



## lostvspb

Wonderer said:


> Thanks for your reply DylanW.
> 
> I agree with all of your comments.
> 
> How long (in average) in your opinion will it take for an immigrant to finally see the light at the end of the tunnel and start stabilizing as they were in their own country? Evidently, it all depends on personal circumstances and each case varies.
> 
> I am not suggesting for people to try other countries or even comparing countries. However, do you think there are other countries that provide an easier transition for the immigrant? Other countries dot not have any programs for intake of immigrants, such as Japan. Hence, the harmony co-exists in such society.


There isn't a set time for anyone I guess. My brother took a long time to settle in Aus and he's slowly getting the hang of it.

One of the main things you need to do in Australia is to leave all your baggage in your home country and start all over again. You need to realize that whatever country you go to - it'll never be the same when it comes to your home country.

The more baggage you have, the more you try to compare the two countries and with the initial hardships in any new country - your home country will win the argument. Hence, you need to look to the future and see if all the trouble is worth going through. My brother found it really tough and then started adapting in Australia and now prefers it more than his home country.

Hope this helps


----------



## talesin

I know that my parents returned to England as my mother could not bear the isolation from her family. Her husband was at work all day and she was quite young, in a very different place and struggled to make friends. My father never forgave her for making him come back to England. Now I am trying to round the circle and return to Australia and am aware that there are going to be mental adjustments to make. No more visiting stately homes and cathedrals built in the 12th century! I think it takes a lot of mental adjustment to let go of what you know and embrace something different. I am hoping I have the right sort of open mind to make it work. I guess there is only one way to find out......


----------



## Sina1

Unemployment rate has risen to the highest level in over a decade.


----------



## toris7351

*I am quite opposite to this threads*

--deleted content--


----------



## Verystormy

From my experience there are a series of issues:
1. Family and friends - some people miss them too much
2. Jobs - or lack of. I have seen this increasing recently and could force myself out of Australia
3. Simply do not like it - This covers everything from the culture to the weather. I personally can not abide the weather.


----------



## JoZephine

My hubby left the first time to get a better job in France. He left the second time because he was fired and digusting.


----------



## jasonrebello

Hi Wonderer,

A good question and some great replies already. I especially liked Aidens' reply although not his situation!

Aiden - I thank you for sharing your story in such detail. I totally agree and empathize with you.

I do believe that the chief deciding factor is landing your dream job and the time it takes to get to it!!


----------



## JandE

I do beleive that the British find it harder than most to settle into Australia.
Many British expect Australia to be so much lile Britain but with better weather. 

The truth is very different and many Brits find so many things just a bit too different.

Many Brits have heard the term "ping pong pom". The reason is that we see the bad in Australia and remember the best of the UK.
We then go home and see the worst of the UK and miss the best of Australia, and come back again.
We get used to the weather eventually even if it means moving to a better area weatherwise. 
Tasmania isnt much different to the UK....


----------



## swagata.chowdhury

robboat said:


> +1
> The grass is not always greener on the other side.....and people will always fall back to an easy place when things get hard.
> Many migrants I meet are unprepared for the amount of work, effort and change that is required to be settled in Australia.


Atleast some words of relief......Its indeed the state of mind that matters. I am an expecting immigrant as Telecom Engineer and preparing to Submit EOI by next month (189 Independent).I am 27yrs and naturally have no australian experience.Anyone could put a light on my recruitment possibilities!!!


----------



## jasonrebello

*Job Market - Australia*



swagata.chowdhury said:


> Atleast some words of relief......Its indeed the state of mind that matters. I am an expecting immigrant as Telecom Engineer and preparing to Submit EOI by next month (189 Independent).I am 27yrs and naturally have no australian experience.Anyone could put a light on my recruitment possibilities!!!


Good Day Swagata,

I am no expert but if I may add a few comments:
1)
Getting a job in Australia, especially as a first time migrant is no doubt a difficult prospect but it is not impossible. How long will it take and whether you will need to start from the bottom rung will depend on job market scene in your specific industry and of course the 'luck' factor of 'Being in the Right Place at the Right Time'.
One thing most of the migrants here will agree on is that today's job market is very challenging, even for the locals. Further, it is also a given that the first few months in a new land will most certainly be a struggle.

2)
Addressing your case specifically:
- considering your profession being in demand, you stand a better chance of getting a job.
- you have age on your side which I believe is the biggest advantage. I suggest you take any entry level job to get the 'Aussie Experience' and work your way up.Remember that there is great dignity in labour in Australia and no job or trade is looked down upon.

3)
Suggestions:
- Whilst waiting for your visa to come through, utilize your time to research as much as you can about Australian culture, the people and most importantly the job scene.
- Make sure your Linkedin Profile is up to date and dressed up.
- Understand how to write and "Australian Ready Resume" and Covering Letter.
- SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and careerone.com.au are some good job portals to start looking for jobs.
- Start contacting Australian employers even whilst you wait.You may not bag an offer but at least youwill have begun networking and most importantly you will get an idea of employers requirements in Australia.

I wish you all the best with the visa process and lots of success when you land in Australia.


----------



## swagata.chowdhury

jasonrebello said:


> Good Day Swagata,
> 
> I am no expert but if I may add a few comments:
> 1)
> Getting a job in Australia, especially as a first time migrant is no doubt a difficult prospect but it is not impossible. How long will it take and whether you will need to start from the bottom rung will depend on job market scene in your specific industry and of course the 'luck' factor of 'Being in the Right Place at the Right Time'.
> One thing most of the migrants here will agree on is that today's job market is very challenging, even for the locals. Further, it is also a given that the first few months in a new land will most certainly be a struggle.
> 
> 2)
> Addressing your case specifically:
> - considering your profession being in demand, you stand a better chance of getting a job.
> - you have age on your side which I believe is the biggest advantage. I suggest you take any entry level job to get the 'Aussie Experience' and work your way up.Remember that there is great dignity in labour in Australia and no job or trade is looked down upon.
> 
> 3)
> Suggestions:
> - Whilst waiting for your visa to come through, utilize your time to research as much as you can about Australian culture, the people and most importantly the job scene.
> - Make sure your Linkedin Profile is up to date and dressed up.
> - Understand how to write and "Australian Ready Resume" and Covering
> - Start contacting Australian employers even whilst you wait.You may not bag an offer but at least youwill have begun networking and most importantly you will get an idea of employers requirements in Australia.
> 
> I wish you all the best with the visa process and lots of success when you land in Australia.


Thanks a ton Jasson for your kind and helpful reply.I would surely mark on your suggestions.Take care and keep smiling!!!!


----------



## bgupta

*Jobcode on PR Visa*

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and have a question regarding PR visa.

When the Visa is stamped on Passport, does it contain the jobcode under which you applied (or any indicator for same).

Or, is their any other document that contains the same.


----------



## neoleo

I hope that after I finish my study, I'll get better full time job and get permanent residency later.

The requirement to get PR is really tough for many people ...
To get better job is even tougher ...


----------



## yrianhale

I had lived abroad before, in Europe, but down there... it was a completely different story.
I left Australia as I realised that my living standards down under were very bad, compared to the ones I enjoyed in Italy. No job, no social life, no cultural life, nothing..let alone the boring low quality of tv programmes, cooking shows every night!
After the first months of "honeymoon", where I saw everything through rose lenses, I discovered that Australian Welfare was pretty unfair (how can you live with 1000 dollars a month?), healthcare was not efficient and quite expensive (medicare covers 50% of the costs and doctors try to rip you off with expensive treatments), the education system, university and vocational training was very very expensive and superficial. I wanted to re train with a TAFE course, but the quality was poor with very high costs.
I have also experienced centrelink and the australian job service providers: I have never seen anything less professional than that. 
Then, I realised how much I loved history & culture and living in europe, despite all the problems. 
Ok, tropical beaches and kangaroos are nice, but after a while they all look the same. The barrier reef is fantastic, unfortunately it's difficult and very expensive to reach! 
I gladly resettled back home: now I can afford things I could only dream of in Australia, as the cost of life there is too high. 
My australian life helped me to refocus on what's important for me.
As I have a PR I might go back, one day, maybe. Or I just let my PR travel right expire.
Sorry to sound so negative. It's my experience. I hope that for all of you everything will go in the right way.


----------



## JandE

yrianhale said:


> I had lived abroad before, in Europe, but down there... it was a completely different story.
> I left Australia as I realised that my living standards down under were very bad, compared to the ones I enjoyed in Italy. No job, no social life, no cultural life, nothing..let alone the boring low quality of tv programmes, cooking shows every night!
> After the first months of "honeymoon", where I saw everything through rose lenses, I discovered that Australian Welfare was pretty unfair (how can you live with 1000 dollars a month?), healthcare was not efficient and quite expensive (medicare covers 50% of the costs and doctors try to rip you off with expensive treatments), the education system, university and vocational training was very very expensive and superficial. I wanted to re train with a TAFE course, but the quality was poor with very high costs.
> I have also experienced centrelink and the australian job service providers: I have never seen anything less professional than that.
> Then, I realised how much I loved history & culture and living in europe, despite all the problems.
> Ok, tropical beaches and kangaroos are nice, but after a while they all look the same. The barrier reef is fantastic, unfortunately it's difficult and very expensive to reach!
> I gladly resettled back home: now I can afford things I could only dream of in Australia, as the cost of life there is too high.
> My australian life helped me to refocus on what's important for me.
> As I have a PR I might go back, one day, maybe. Or I just let my PR travel right expire.
> Sorry to sound so negative. It's my experience. I hope that for all of you everything will go in the right way.


I will not totally disagree with you on your points, but a couple of them do need addressing.

*Culture*
First, where I do agree, if a person likes the diversity and culture of life in Europe, the old cities and the ability to travel short distances to go to new places, then Australia will be hard to change to. It is a massive change, Australia is certainly different to Europe.

*TV*
You mention the "low quality of tv programmes, cooking shows every night". I am sure that all countries now have "cooking shows every night" on one channel or so.
I personally choose a different channel to avoid them. Most people pay for cable TV and get many different choices, other than the 10 or so free to air channels (excluding shopping channels) _[ABC, ABC2, ABC News, 7, 7Two, 7Mate, 7Flix, 9, Gem, GO, Ten, 11, SBS_]. Programme choices can be seen at: Australian TV Guide for Free-To-Air television
But, not enough good TV to keep people occupied 12 hours a day, unless you get a Pay TV package.

*Education*
University etc, after school is expensive. But there are systems for citizens to make it feasible.
Australian Universities have more than one million enrolled students, and for a population of 25 million, that's not too bad. 
Australia is in the OECD top 10 for countries with highest proportion having completed tertiary education.
So, although expensive, it appears affordable to Australians.

*Welfare Benefits:*
"_how can you live with 1000 dollars a month_?" Welfare is not meant to be easy, it is intended to help people survive. And to encourage people to find work. However, many people do manage, and seem to prefer welfare. A couple, both on welfare, would get $500 per week, (much more if they have kids) maybe pay $250 in rent, $100 on food. They seem to be able to smoke aswell (_and cigarettes are expensive_)

*Healthcare*:
You say that "healthcare was not efficient and quite expensive (_medicare covers 50% of the costs and doctors try to rip you off with expensive treatments_)"
My experience is very different. Medicare covers 100% of doctors visits and hospital procedures for most people. Bulk Billing, where patients pay nothing, is about 83% of all transactions. Those who choose private doctors, end up paying about $35 to see a doctor. In 20+ years I have only ever paid once, the rest have all been bulk billed. However I have also never lived in the expensive areas, where bulk billing is not as common.

Australia is not perfect, and for some, it never will be,_ no ancient castles etc (and I miss those too)_. But once you get to know the systems, it's not too bad.

Ohh... we do have big spiders... We had one in the house last night, (_first this year_)... Made me think about going back home to England for a few moments.. If we had too many of them... well, it may swing my mood to leave again.. I don't like spiders!!


----------



## yrianhale

_"Brisbane is so sleepy, so slatternly, so sprawlingly unlovely&#8230; It is simply the most ordinary place in the world&#8230;It was so shabby and makeshift &#8230; a place where poetry could never occur." _
― David Malouf, Johnno

It's my favourite australian writer who describes perfectly my experience there.
The opinion you can have on Australia depends from your personal lifestyle, cultural/social background and previous experiences. I find the quality of life in Italy much better, in terms of lifestyle, workers rights, medical treatment and educational system. 
Lots of young australians might attend expensive universities, but the result is controversial. There is an interesting article on the website theconversation on "Six ways Australia's education system is failing Australian kids", written by reseachers of University of Sydney, have a look at it. I can't post the link
By the way, me and my husband - who is australian - when we were both unemployed, we couldn't survive on the centrelink 2.000 dollars a month, even if we didn't smoke! sorry, centrelink lifestyle life is not on my bucket's list.

Anyway, as I said I DO LOVE AUSTRALIA, as it helped me to understand how precious and beautiful my country is. I enjoy every second of my Italian (new) life. And I have choice of 50 free on air tv channels!!! No cooking shows everynight!!!
Good luck to everyone downunder.


----------



## JandE

yrianhale said:


> _"Brisbane is so sleepy, so slatternly, so sprawlingly unlovely&#8230; It is simply the most ordinary place in the world&#8230;It was so shabby and makeshift &#8230; a place where poetry could never occur." _
> ― David Malouf, Johnno
> 
> It's my favourite australian writer who describes perfectly my experience there.


_Johnno by David Malouf. Published: 1975_

That was in 1975. Its changed a lot in 40 years.

2016 even saw Brisbane celebrate the 20th year of the Queensland *Poetry* Festival.

Still not too busy a place. Much more relaxed than Sydney or Melbourne.

When i first arrived in Brisbane in 1986 i did feel the same as you and quickly moved South. But 20 years later i found the place much better and still changing all the time.


----------



## yrianhale

Yes, my husband told me that Brisbane is much better now. I probably I have lived slightly better in Sydney and Melbourne (with a good income!). 
I feel sorry that I have a PR and I don't care about it, while for some it's vital. Unfortunately I can't pass it to anyone.

PS
I know the QLD writers festival and poetry one, as, in my desperate and sad efforts to mix and mingle in the cultural scene of Brisbane, I attended some of the writing courses at the QLD writers centre....


----------



## JoeKe

It's all about adapting to the new place..


----------



## JandE

JoeKe said:


> It's all about adapting to the new place..


I know of some who left in a few days, just because it was too hot.


----------



## JoeKe

Well, am from Kenya. I think it's much hotter , Kenya. We are smack on the equator.


----------



## JandE

JoeKe said:


> Well, am from Kenya. I think it's much hotter , Kenya. We are smack on the equator.


I know another who wouldn't stay as it was too cold here.

Bottom line is that there are many reasons, and they may seem conflicting to some.


----------



## asishjie

Maybe because house prices are more affordable in other countries than Sydney............can't believe sydney house price increased about 10% or more each year....


----------



## MaryMar

I think many factors, which may not have anything to do with Australia, more the life style, family, social aspects the persons is used to. Some people have adaptability others don't and get home sick / depressed. My wife is from Philippines several things she doesn't like about Australia, from her hair falling out to the heat, (yes a pinay saying its too hot) go figure. But given time now loves Australia, and is more than happy to live here


----------



## MaryMar

Many people are continually priced out of the housing market every year, there needs to be a major correction the prices are just ridiculous.


----------



## JandE

MaryMar said:


> Many people are continually priced out of the housing market every year, there needs to be a major correction the prices are just ridiculous.


Stopping immigration and cutting the population down might help get prices down 

Otherwise move to cheaper areas. Prices for near the beaches and the city will always be high. That is pure supply and demand for preferred property.

One hour out from Brisbane and new 4 bed 2 bath houses are nearer $300,000 (4 times ave salary). Go a bit higher and you get that house on acreage for $350,000


----------



## Dawgreen

$5000 a month living costs ? Maybe you need to look at that . . . .


----------



## JandE

Dawgreen said:


> $5000 a month living costs ? Maybe you need to look at that . . . .


The person who was spending $5,000 per month, lived in Sydney, and was previously a director at a multinational pharmaceutical company. Presumably he wanted to maintain his normal living standards.

Actually $5,000 pm is only $60,000 per year, less than the average full time wage.

Living outside Sydney is much cheaper, as rents are less.

I can live on $2,000 per month, but with no accommodation cost. If I had to pay rent it would be more like $3,500 pm, but in Sydney, well, for a similar house with same size land, there aren't many, but something smaller, would kick my costs up to nearer $5,000 pm.

You definitely need at least an average Australian wage, or two, to be comfortable.


----------



## FathyJes

Hello, 
I feel the immigrants leave Australia because people always have their comfort zone and attachment towards their native land.


----------



## 292905

yyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## conwayc

Thank you for your great advice, Jason!



jasonrebello said:


> Good Day Swagata,
> 
> I am no expert but if I may add a few comments:
> 1)
> Getting a job in Australia, especially as a first time migrant is no doubt a difficult prospect but it is not impossible. How long will it take and whether you will need to start from the bottom rung will depend on job market scene in your specific industry and of course the 'luck' factor of 'Being in the Right Place at the Right Time'.
> One thing most of the migrants here will agree on is that today's job market is very challenging, even for the locals. Further, it is also a given that the first few months in a new land will most certainly be a struggle.
> 
> 2)
> Addressing your case specifically:
> - considering your profession being in demand, you stand a better chance of getting a job.
> - you have age on your side which I believe is the biggest advantage. I suggest you take any entry level job to get the 'Aussie Experience' and work your way up.Remember that there is great dignity in labour in Australia and no job or trade is looked down upon.
> 
> 3)
> Suggestions:
> - Whilst waiting for your visa to come through, utilize your time to research as much as you can about Australian culture, the people and most importantly the job scene.
> - Make sure your Linkedin Profile is up to date and dressed up.
> - Understand how to write and "Australian Ready Resume" and Covering Letter.
> - SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site[/url] and are some good job portals to start looking for jobs.
> - Start contacting Australian employers even whilst you wait.You may not bag an offer but at least youwill have begun networking and most importantly you will get an idea of employers requirements in Australia.
> 
> I wish you all the best with the visa process and lots of success when you land in Australia.


----------



## big yeti

I'll probably spend a few years here before moving to a few other countries temporarily to develop my career. 

Also living costs and taxes are rather high here so there is greater "equality" however, people from other countries that have greater salary stratification might want to move back to those countries to grow their wealth.


----------



## Mushtaq08

Both things are difficult living and immigrant to australia. immigration will take your alot of money you will need to sacrifice alot of things other than money so also think about it.


----------



## conniesky

I think the usual problem is, people migrates to Australia or to any other countries with a mind-set that it would be a better place to live and work than where they are just because other person succeeded in doing so.

Most of the time we tend to forget that it's always difficult to start all over again plus it's a fact that even when you have the highest degree and a top-caliber worker in your recent job, the next country you will get into has a different standard, different rules and different expectations.


----------



## himasha jayaratne

*Visa Refused*

Dear All ,

I have undergone most unexpected decision given by sri Lankan visa officer after a 3 months of time. we got the visa refusal letter with explanation which is so ridiculous I will state the case step by step,

01- The applicant aint got any properties under his name

I have mortgage my house and all the documents has been provided which can value 6.5Mil RS (valuation also provided )

02-Applicant got no tied-up business

I have provided my business registration and PNL accounts along with bank transfer record.

03-The course intend to follow is not directly linked to background

I was the sales manager to hotel chain and applied for Master of commerce

Seems like something went wrong ???

I seek advises as I intend to apply again as it would be cheaper when comparing with tribunal.

01- Can I proceed with existing medical record and barometric ?
02- Do I have to inform them that these explanations are not acceptable 
03 -Do I have to link with previous Immi account number ?

Thank you in advance 
Kind regards 
Himasha


----------



## lostinlonnie

Honestly, I've been put through the ringer since moving here so I have yet to feel settled and more and more I want to return to the States where I am at least a citizen.


----------

